# GEN PHARM Tren E fake or real?



## Thekiller (Mar 10, 2008)

hi all 99% i know the answer to this but is this fake and do gen pharm even make tren ?

details 

TREN ENANTHANE 

GENPHARM 
GENERICS 

EXP JAN 2008 
JAN 2011 

BATCH No 00001 

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x234/maddogsimpson/100_0116.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x234/maddogsimpson/100_0112.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x234/maddogsimpson/100_0110.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x234/maddogsimpson/100_0109.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x234/maddogsimpson/100_0108.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x234/maddogsimpson/100_0107.jpg

been told its fake but its from a good source or was 

cheers


----------



## sTaTic (Mar 13, 2008)

yes gen pharm made tren and yes that is fake


----------



## King Leesus (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow. That's not even a good fake lol.


----------



## bobreece (Feb 27, 2009)

can someone post up the pics of the gen pharma tren


----------

